# Negativ & Umkehren



## Simatik (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

mein erster Beitrag und gleich eine Frage .

Ich arbeite mit PS 7.01, und für´s Archiv mit ThumbsPlus.
Gestern ist mir aufgefallen das man in Thumbs einen Negativ Filter hat.
Das bringt andere Ergebnisse als Umkehren in PS...interessanter wie ich finde.

So, jetzt die Frage weiß jemand den Weg den man in PS gehen muss?
In die Tut´s habe ich schon geschaut, aber kein Ergebnis sieht so aus wie
in Thumbs Plus "Negativ". Umkehren kann man in Thumbs auch, dass sieht
dann def. genauso aus wie in PS.

Viele Grüße 

Lars


----------



## LRK (21. Juli 2005)

Also Thumbs kann umkehren wie Photoshop und die Ergebnisse sind gleich. Aber Thumbs kann auch "negativ" und das Ergebnis kriegst du mit PS nicht nachgemacht. Soweit richtig?

Dann zeig' mal diese Ergebnisse damit wir mal schauen können.


----------



## Simatik (21. Juli 2005)

Hi,

genau erfasst!

Ich bin auf der Arbeit, so das ich die Bilder heut Abend einpflegen müsste.
Es wäre sehr nett wenn Du dann nocheinmal reinschauen könntest.

Merci!

Viele Grüße

Lars


----------

